# Any bolt on mods that work on KA24de and SR20det?



## silvia420 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum. I have a 1995 240sx base model. Are there are any bolt on mods that would be compatible with both the ka motor and the sr20 motor (specifically cold air intake, and exhaust upgrade)? I plan on doing an sr20 swap at some point in the future, which is why I don't want to spend a lot of money modifying the ka motor if I won't be able to use them after the swap. Pretty new to working on cars, so I'm trying to get all the help I can:newbie:. 

Thanks a lot everyone
:newbie:


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

no... save for swap, do it right, be happy


----------



## silvia420 (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks a lot. I figured that would be the case. I just put in a short shifter which I know will work on the sr20 tranny. Other than that I'm just going to save, and go with some aftermarket interior mods possibly.


----------

